# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wagner - Siegfried Idyll (Proms 2012)*

*BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Donald Runnicles conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 3 August 2012*

This is a Wagner in full harmony, giving associations to the free nature, with open fields, singing birds, romantic picnics, grass-eating cows, etc.
Fine piece.

youtube comments

*So beautiful theme of Wagner ... what a soul relaly ... many thanks for that .﻿

This is the best version of this music! Beautifully played! Awesome recording!

Gute Interpretation, manchmal etwas kühl aber immer sehr stimmig - Bravo !!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*The Gents o.l.v. Peter Dijkstra - Live Concert HD*

*S.D. Sandström Kyrie & Agnus Dei
C. Engquist It so Peaceful here Now
S. Barber A stopwatch and an ordnancemap Heaven - Haven
F. Biebl Ave Maria
Eric Whitacre Lux Aurumque 
M. Lauridsen O nata lux (uit: Lux Aeterna)
W. Willis Swing low, sweet Chariot (arr. Dale Adelmann) Steal Away tot Jesus (arr. Dale Adelmann)
M. G. Hogan Ev´ry time I feel the Spirit (arr. Dale Adelmann)
J. Lennon & P. McCartney Here, There And Everywhere
Billy Joël And so it goes
Kirby Shaw Plenty good room*

Very enjoyable and varied harmonic singing from this group of men

youtube comments

*Top notch. Best choir and best chorus master in planet Earth. This is pure treasure of vocal art and performance. But this music is slowly dying. The audience is structured only with old people. I miss younger people in Classical concerts all over Europa. ﻿

All the members have perfect absolute pitch, without which such delicate and beautiful performances are totally unconceivable. Thanks for the full length upload of this precious concert!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hindemith: Trauermusik ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Antoine Tamestit ∙ Paavo Järvi*

Langsam - Ruhig bewegt - Lebhaft - Choral »Für deinen Thron tret ich hiermit«. Sehr langsam ∙

*hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Antoine Tamestit, Viola ∙
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 14. Dezember 2012 ∙*

Adventurous and beautiful piece, nicely performed. Love the sound of the viola!

youtube comments

*To imagine that this piece was written on the same day as it's premiere... such beautiful music.

So was von schön. Danke!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

* Stravinsky: Le sacre du printemps / The Rite of Spring*

*Radio Filharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. Jaap van Zweden
Opgenomen 14 november 2010 tijdens het Zondagochtend Concert in het Concertgebouw in Amsterdam*

I really like Stravinskys usy of the instruments here, and the variations in moods. Very fine performance, and the sound is very good.

youtube comments

*congratulations..... that's very cool﻿

has a tradition of listening this avantgardist piece on spring equinox. Enjoy.

i think Sravinsky lived nowadays he was a metal god.﻿
I like Stravinsky, I like Rite. 
It's a great piece of music history and yeah...don't fash yourself if you don't like it. I didn't, at first.*


----------

